# Selfiii anyone?



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

For all you young phone crazy people, i give you the ultimate coffee experience!

https://transitvision.wix.com/selfiii

Came though on an internal newsletter this morning from our Shanghai sourcing office, big hit in Malaysia apparently.

Maybe Scotford can start the craze in the Uk?


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

You needn't have said where it originated - I think I coulda guessed!

I'd like to upload a picture of a Rosetta onto a latte, then present it as my own 'art'


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think of the possibilities, you can even have your dog or cat on your morning coffee!!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

A further loss with my faith in humanity...

A couple of weeks ago I was in Bangkok and a young lady sat with a few mates was taking selfie after selfie, first with a phone, then by iPad, then by phone on a stick!!

They bloody love it.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

When we were in Budapest at christmas there were 'Selfie stick' users everywhere.... 90% + of asian origin i would guess. I've never seen so many photos taken...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I hate selfies, and excessive use of camera phones generally. Go to a gig and instead of everyone dancing/jumping about/generally getting down everyone's busy filming it.

There was a photographer on BBC Breakfast a while ago talking about how if you're taking pictures of something you're a bit removed from what's actually happening and would totally agree with that. Take a pic or two for posterity but enjoy the moment and experience, don't spend it looking at a phone screen.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Selfie stick, Worst invention ever....


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder how much one of these would set you back?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Group buy?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im out.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Me too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Must resist. Must resist!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Go to a gig and instead of everyone dancing/jumping about/generally getting down everyone's busy filming it.


Bang on! Dickheads with phones swimming round in front of your face obstructing your view! Not so they can go and watch it at home (they are there!!) but so they can upload it to one of the social media sites to show how cool they are being at said gig, £*


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

sod it, im gonna get a selfie stick and go a gig this weekend, then print the image on my monday morning coffee!


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> sod it, im gonna get a selfie stick and go a gig this weekend, then print the image on my monday morning coffee!


Is funny, really - my concept of a "selfie stick" is a git big 4" by 2" baton, that I use on all the social media addicts, to 'discourage' them from ruining my gig/trip/day out etc., with their usual behaviour of prioritising the embelishment of their Facebrag page, over their (and everyone's) enjoyment of the thing they actually went to see!

Mods; Is there an icon for 'rant over'?....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I hate selfies, and excessive use of camera phones generally. Go to a gig and instead of everyone dancing/jumping about/generally getting down everyone's busy filming it.
> 
> There was a photographer on BBC Breakfast a while ago talking about how if you're taking pictures of something you're a bit removed from what's actually happening and would totally agree with that. Take a pic or two for posterity but enjoy the moment and experience, don't spend it looking at a phone screen.


Totally agree and it completely does my head in too. I thought it was just down to me being a grumpy old man.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No big name! said:


> Is funny, really - my concept of a "selfie stick" is a git big 4" by 2" baton, that I use on all the social media addicts, to 'discourage' them from ruining my gig/trip/day out etc., with their usual behaviour of prioritising the embelishment of their Facebrag page, over their (and everyone's) enjoyment of the thing they actually went to see!
> 
> Mods; Is there an icon for 'rant over'?....


Politically incorrect, as we are now on Europe your "mind set adjuster" would have to be 100 X50 to receive the EU stamp:exit:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Totally agree and it completely does my head in too. I thought it was just down to me being a grumpy old man.


YES you are







:exit:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Whatever next? ! I'm firmly in the camp of not taking any pictures because it stops you from participating in whatever the event is. I think camera phone addicts could do better by just googling a picture of whatever they think is cool and just Photoshopping themselves in. Would save a lot of money on foreign travel, gig tickets etc. The Hotmetalette keeps threatening to get a selfie stick but I said I would disown her if she brings it near me.


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

When I took my kids to the zoo the other day, I saw a fellow with a selfie stick trying to take a picture of himself next to a bloody fish in the aquarium.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Shame it wasn't a lion, and he leaned to far.....


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> Group buy?


Group beatdown.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Selfie stick, Worst invention ever....


Better tell David Cameron. [emoji for utter despair!]


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fu cough.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Exactly. What a cheesehead.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3053077/Thumbs-Dave-s-selfie-stick-photo-PM-uses-device-tour-local-radio-station-Cornwall.html


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Fu cough.


Not even hello kitty printed in your cappas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Selfie stick, Worst invention ever....


I feel very old


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Feel?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I feel very old


I suppose in your day it would be a box brownie with a cable release?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..saying that, my favourite camera used to be a Zeiss Ikon folding 6x6..


----------

